
Newest 'sql' Questions – Stack Overflow - dorianm
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/sql
======
xupybd
I don't understand why this link is here. Am I missing something?

~~~
dorianm
I thought it was pretty real-world concrete issues.

e.g. SQL is used by a lot of almost-programmers: doing data analyses,
accounting, reports, marketing, etc.

Basically trying to get Hacker News out of its own bubble :).

